# can an rb20 be put in an 03 sentra?



## neocell (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey,

I was wondering if you can fit an rb20 in an 03 sentra?? i know the rb20 is rwd, but can it bolt onto the fwd tranny? and if you cant put in the rb20 is there any other skyline motor you can swap?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no. no. and no.


----------



## neocell (Jun 29, 2004)

*why not?*

why not? please explain.. im not trying to be smart or anything, i would just like to know since im kind of a noob.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't put a rwd engine in a fwd car. the trannies will never directly bolt up, even if they did, there's no fitting an inline 6 in a sentra engine bay for fwd setup.

making the sentra RWD will cost far too much to be worthwhile.

also, if you just got a spec v and are planning on doing a swap, you should buy an older, cheaper car for such purpose.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

the only thing you can swap into a Spec-V is a SR20DE or DET coming out of another SE-R or Pulsar. why would you want to swap it anyway? your warranty is still good, the car drives fine and the QR25DE is a very decent motor, ppl just need time to figure it out, how to tune it and whats best for it. y'know i bet ten years down the road, ppl will be swapping in QR25DE's in place of Hybrid engines. its like when Honda first came out with Vtec, everbody hated it, nobody wanted to touch it, but now look, you've got ricers brandishing vtec stickers everywhere. so just wait a few years and you'll see how ppl warm up to the QR....hopefully


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> the only thing you can swap into a Spec-V is a SR20DE or DET coming out of another SE-R or Pulsar. why would you want to swap it anyway? your warranty is still good, the car drives fine and the QR25DE is a very decent motor, ppl just need time to figure it out, how to tune it and whats best for it. y'know i bet ten years down the road, ppl will be swapping in QR25DE's in place of Hybrid engines. its like when Honda first came out with Vtec, everbody hated it, nobody wanted to touch it, but now look, you've got ricers brandishing vtec stickers everywhere. so just wait a few years and you'll see how ppl warm up to the QR....hopefully


who says everybody hated VTEC when it came out? maybe some hated VTEC but from what I rememeber it was well accepted and helped start the import craze...


----------



## neocell (Jun 29, 2004)

*actually....*

actually im thinking that i migt get the sr20ve and turbo that...

im not too impressed with thr qr25de because of the lack of top end. i used to have an nx2000 with intake, exhaust, cams and a bottle, sooo the sentra is a bit slower, i like my sr20's.

oh and i may be wrong buut you kinda choose what tranny goes on your motor, wheter it be fwd or rwd, its the matter of space for the rb20.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, you can't fit a rwd engine in a fwd car. plain and simple.


----------



## neocell (Jun 29, 2004)

chimmike said:


> no, you can't fit a rwd engine in a fwd car. plain and simple.


why is the bluebird able to be put in 240's and ser's?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

because the sr20de also came in a FWD variant so it can bolt onto either engine...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

neocell said:


> why is the bluebird able to be put in 240's and ser's?


because the bluebird is an awd car, and I believe the engine was set up for both rwd and fwd in the different years/models. Then again I could be wrong (it might not be set up for rwd in any of the models), I've never heard of people swapping bluebird det's into 240s, normally they swap the s13 or s14 det.


----------



## neocell (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks sr20demon your comments are actually helpful other than magazine child chimmike... :thumbup:


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

bluebird engines are transverse.. IE accrosss. the Rb and RWD SR20 engines are longitudal. IE inline to the car..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

neocell said:


> thanks sr20demon your comments are actually helpful other than magazine child chimmike... :thumbup:



magazine child?

I keep telling you you're wrong, then you restate what you said before, that I said was wrong.

no, the bluebird sr20det is not used in RWD applications as it is a transverse mounted engine.

the only SR20DETs used in rwd are the s13, s14, and s15s from the Silvias.
the only sr20dets that can be used in a fwd car are the avenir, bluebird, and gtir.

if you'd searched, you'd have found this info.


I don't see this thread lasting much longer.................


----------



## serjunky (Oct 21, 2002)

I have an 83 Chev and the body is about gone so I'm thinking about droping the 350 from that in my Ser. Both have 4 speed auto's so that will work, right??? :banana:


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

serjunky said:


> I have an 83 Chev and the body is about gone so I'm thinking about droping the 350 from that in my Ser. Both have 4 speed auto's so that will work, right??? :banana:



i really hope your kidding, and that banana in some odd way means "haha im being sarcastic" . . . god mike i dont see how you still have hair, id pull mine out trying to moderate some of this crap


----------



## neocell (Jun 29, 2004)

chimmike your a dumbass. if you would have stated your answer to my simple questions in "non-flamelike" structure i wouldnt look like an idiot and believe but yet you just wanna make yourself look better than me so you act like an ass, instead of just telling me what the conclusion is and an example.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no point in flaming back to chimmike, hes a mod! plus his response was rather calm if you search around some of the other replies he's given, i think he is getting soft on the noobs...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

neocell said:


> chimmike your a dumbass. if you would have stated your answer to my simple questions in "non-flamelike" structure i wouldnt look like an idiot and believe but yet you just wanna make yourself look better than me so you act like an ass, instead of just telling me what the conclusion is and an example.



not one was in "flamelike structure" until you called me magazine boy.

if you can't read and comprehend, maybe we should send you back to kindergarten.

I said no rwd engines can be mated and run fwd.

no skyline engine will work in b15 sentra, and will definitely not even bolt up to the sentra tranny.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> not one was in "flamelike structure" until you called me magazine boy.
> 
> if you can't read and comprehend, maybe we should send you back to kindergarten.
> 
> ...


I agree... and I'm not a newb chef... You acted out of line when you started tossing names.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

chimmike said:


> not one was in "flamelike structure" until you called me magazine boy.
> 
> if you can't read and comprehend, maybe we should send you back to kindergarten.



someone really needs to work on being the BIGGER man


----------



## serjunky (Oct 21, 2002)

Jasper said:


> i really hope your kidding, and that banana in some odd way means "haha im being sarcastic" . . . god mike i dont see how you still have hair, id pull mine out trying to moderate some of this crap


That was in fact the purpose of the dancing banana!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SR20DEe said:


> someone really needs to work on being the BIGGER man



well your woman said I'm bigger than you, so that's all that matters


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

this thread isn't dead yet?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

'tis now


----------

